# RIP vicky



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

my hairless rat vicky died a few day's ago of a unknown cause   but i feel more sorry for her cage mate's


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so sorry. Those poor hairless rats really have the genetic deck against them. Was Vicky a true hairless or a double rex?


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

i do not now sorry and what's the diffrence? anyway's im new to hairless so i do not now the diffrence


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Double Rex often has some fuzz about the face and tightly curled whiskers and I think a true hairless has no fuzz/whiskers?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cappy said:


> i do not now sorry and what's the diffrence? anyway's im new to hairless so i do not now the diffrence


According to some breeders I know true hairless are not very common at all, and most nekkids are actually double rex rats. they are the offspring of 2 rex -coated parents. They often have a normal coat that falls out when they are babies, which may regrow to more of a peach fuzz, a more naked look or even grow back in patches, fall out and regrow in a new pattern. These last ones are patchwork hairless.

My old gal I recently adopted looks incredibly like a hairless from appearance alone (phenotype) but the only way to tell if she is truly genetically hairless is to breed her with another hairless, or do blood tests.

True hairless often have a lot of health issues, one being that they can have problems producing milk for their litters and often need surrogate moms. 

Here is a picture of my girl whom we think is a true hairless, note that any fuzzies she has (whiskers on face and over eyes are very short or almost non-existent).









And here is a link to pics of double rexes in all their variety. 
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4018960.0

Ooops not a good link, not enough pics...

Here's another
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4012385.0

and another
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4003514.0


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

ya then she was a double rex she had some fuz on her face that was in the shape v hence the name vicky and she had very curly whisker's to


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I added more links above so you could see more pics


----------

